

Dear Internet Ladies, please report harassment as spam - seliopou
http://digifesto.com/2014/01/08/dear-internet-ladies-please-report-harassment-as-spam/

======
lauradhamilton
This just gave me a startup idea. What about an API that webmasters can use to
predict which users are likely to be offensive / harassing?

Kind of like SiftScience or Akismet but for harassment.

Probably tough to monetize that though. But maybe you could just sell the
algorithm to Yahoo!

Edit: It would use text searching on offensive words, and tag users based on
OS, browser, cookie fingerprint, ip, device fingerprint.

------
joeframbach
How would Twitter simultaneously protect legitimate users that are the targets
of the newly crowned Spam Brigade? The /r/SRS of Twitter?

~~~
Torgo
A better question for Sebastian is, are harassers more categorizable than
feminists? He should consider that "Internet ladies" are not the only people
who can abuse the report spam button.

------
romanovcode
What about Internet Fellas?

Every time I go to 4chan I get harassed all the time. :(

